# I got my outboard painted :)



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

The outboard on my boat has never let me down or left me stranded,
but if you were to look at it you would never be able to tell. It was in pretty rough cosmetic shape so I decided to give it a face-lift. I contacted couple people on the forum Paulboydencustoms was the first to get back to me and since he has done outstanding work for me before I went with him. My budget was pretty tight but but Paul made it work.


Highly recommend Paulboydencustoms he will be seeing me again no doubt.
While I was at his place dropping the boat off I got a chance to look at some of his custom motorcycle work, it made me want to get a bike lol.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/paulboydencustoms-6292/

:notworthy::notworthy::thumbsup::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

AFter


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow.... looks brand new!


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Man that is some nice work.

What did you do for the lettering? Are those decals? Looks like raised emblems...

Looks like a new motor.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

ox, all that kissy kissy talk and attention and taking the motor out without your boat and coming back home to the boat and looking and smelling new... ,hope you dont piss off your boat....
looks like a new motor he does good work


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

Man that's slick.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha fish full 

The emblems are the original ones that were on it. I need to get some decals for the HP. And need a new v6 emblem it is messed up


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Stellar !


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That is nice, I need to have mine done!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

WOW! :thumbup:


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Sailing_Faith said:


> Man that is some nice work.
> 
> What did you do for the lettering? Are those decals? Looks like raised emblems...
> 
> Looks like a new motor.


thanks guys, I still need to wet sand and buff it to make it super glassy but the emblems are original and I airbrushed them to have the horizon line look to em


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice work Paul!!!!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! Awesome work!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Osborne I'm back in town if u wanna swing by some time .


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great work Paul...!! Before you mentioned it I was looking at the paint and was thinking how much better it would shine after wet sanding and buffing..!!

I have the "pain in the ass disorder" when I or someone else is detailing my cars and boats. I must have 4 different rotary and random orbit buffers and at least 30 different foam and wool pads and boxes of compounds and glazes. And hundreds of microfiber towels. I drive my guy's crazy when they are working. I wash my microfiber towels by themselves and keep them in a plastic bag so nothing can get on them.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Wow that looks amazing. Great work Paul :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> Great work Paul...!! Before you mentioned it I was looking at the paint and was thinking how much better it would shine after wet sanding and buffing..!!
> 
> I have the "pain in the ass disorder" when I or someone else is detailing my cars and boats. I must have 4 different rotary and random orbit buffers and at least 30 different foam and wool pads and boxes of compounds and glazes. And hundreds of microfiber towels. I drive my guy's crazy when they are working. I wash my microfiber towels by themselves and keep them in a plastic bag so nothing can get on them.


I'm the same way. Lol


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Good work Paul!
"There are few of us that can, but many of us that want to!"


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

looks really good. I painted my outboard when I did the boat, and I didnt prep the lower unit correctly, and its peeling. I should call your painter and ask what I did wrong


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

dang.who the work and if you dont mind ball park price.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Paulboydencustoms on the forum painted it for me . I don't know if he wants me posting the price, but it was very reasonable he worked with what I could afford . There's a link in the first post with his profile page.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------

